# Pier or Surf



## Pakoenning (May 21, 2018)

I’m headed to Perdido Key for vacation in two weeks would like to take my 7yr old fishing one morning. What are the piers like around there. I’ve fished pier and surf in Texas a few times, seems piers are better at night. Any suggestions? What would you recommend if you had just one morning in Perdido?


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

An experienced guide


----------



## Fishing#3 (May 10, 2018)

Honestly it isn't gonna make much difference. You'd probably be better off on the pier though than just picking a stretch of beach and praying that's where the fish are running.


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

softbutchharley said:


> An experienced guide


X2 on that


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

One morning in Perdido? I would get some fresh shrimp, Fish Bites and try to get some sand fleas. Then I would set up on the beach.


----------



## poorboy (Mar 11, 2016)

Get a guide and go inshore for 4 hours. Go in the morning when it's not brutally hot.
Don't go on a party boat
Don't go 20 miles off shore
Find someone local on here 

Once the kid has fun then go drag all the crap to the beach and surf fish some other day.

Pro's:
You'll likely get on fish
Lic, gear, bait and prep included
You won't spend half your time taking a boat ride
You wont get seasick in the bays


Con's:
Seems pricey but if you find a small inshore guy it's not
Your kid will have fun


----------

